# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  حمار......رايح .....حمار.....جاي

## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*دبلوماسي أرسلوه إلى كندا مع زوجته ..*  
*بعد سنة* 
*ولدت زوجته ولد أشقر وعيونه زرق .. سألها :*  
*كيف ؟* 

*ردت عليه : طبيعي وأنا في البلكونة أشوف أشقر رايح وأشقر جاي وتوحمت !* 
*اقتنع الدبلوماسي ....* 
*بعد فترة نقلوه إلى نيجيريا .. بعد سنة ولدت الثاني ولد أسود .. سألها : كيف ؟* 
*ردت عليه : وأنا في البلكونة أشوف أسود رايح وأسود جاي وتوحمت !* 
*واقتنع الرجال ....* 
*لما رجعوا بلدهم بعد كم سنة .. سألته أمة وقال لها القصة ..* 



*قالت الأم : ذكرتني بأبوك يتركني في المزرعة أشوف حمار رايح وحمار جاي وجبتك*

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سسسسسسسلط الله على عدووينك  هههه

يسلموو نهووووضه ع النكته

تحياتي

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_ههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة هذي_
_يسلمو_
_تحياتي_

----------


## نبراس،،،

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
تمووووت من الضحك
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سسسسسسسلط الله على عدووينك هههه
> 
> يسلموو نهووووضه ع النكته
> 
> تحياتي



* تسلم الضحكة اختي hope*
*ما ننحرم من طلش الحلوة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> _ههههههههههههههه_
> 
> _حلوة هذي_
> _يسلمو_
> 
> _تحياتي_



* الله يلسلمك يارب اخوي بدر الشرقية*
*ما ننحرم من تواجد العطر*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه
> تمووووت من الضحك
> يسلموووووووووووووو



*اهلين اخوي قمي*
*تسلم الضحكة*
*شكرا على تواجدك في متصفحي*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه حلوه 
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ههههههههههههههههه يسلمو خيتيه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هههههه

روعه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووا عالنكته الحلوة
ماننحرم جديدك

موفقة لكل خير
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## أموله

بففففففففففففففففف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مآنتآبه الا الفشييييييييييييييييييييييلهـ 


تسلمييييييييي خيتووووووووووو

----------


## ورد الياسمين

هههههههه

حلووووة

تسلمين يعطيك ألف عافية


دمتِ بجمال روحك

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه حلوه 
> يسلمووووووووووووووووووو



*الله يسلمك اخوي عاشق*
*ما ننحرم من تواجدك يارب*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ههههههههههههههههه يسلمو خيتيه



*تسلم الضحكة خيتو زهرة*
*الله لايحرمنا من طلش الحلوة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هههههه
> 
> روعه
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



* الأروع هو تواجدك خيتي اسيرة*
*الله لا يحرمنا من تواجدك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يسلمووا عالنكته الحلوة
> ماننحرم جديدك 
> موفقة لكل خير
> 
> دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري



* تسلم الضحكة خيتي بقايا*
*الله يسلمش يارب*
*شكرا على تواجدك في متصفحي*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بففففففففففففففففف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مآنتآبه الا الفشييييييييييييييييييييييلهـ 
> 
> 
> تسلمييييييييي خيتووووووووووو



* تسلم الضحكة امولة*
*والله يسلمش يارب*
*ربي  مايحرمنا منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هههههههه
> 
> حلووووة 
> تسلمين يعطيك ألف عافية 
> 
> 
> دمتِ بجمال روحك



*الأحلى هو تواجدك خيتي ورد*
*الله يسلمش يارب*
*ولا يحرمنا من طلش الحلوة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ههههههههههههههه

صدق حماار

تسلمي

----------


## علوكه

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_يسلمووووووووووووو_

----------

